# Looking for advice on my pension?



## jusspy (11 Jun 2010)

Hello, 
I have a question , I hope if someone here will be able to give me advise. 
I am with the company that as stated in my contract the period to be entitled to private pension is after 2 years of employment. 
I am with the company 6 years now and counting.
When the second year past of my emplyment I was on maternity leave. I came back then and I asked them about pension. 
The company delayed making the apointment with the broker saying that they have a system that runs from November each year so if I wait till Noveber next year this will be delt with. 
November came following year and they asked me to sign in a form for current year. I refuesd saying I want this to be backdated. 
They refused and I did not sign.
What happens now? I am still with the company and I am not having any private pension. 
I wrote emails but nothing happened. 
Also in my work contract I have a clause saying that if I do not want to go with the company pention scheme I should appoint an account to which they will be sending the money from my pention. 
The thing is I asked again about it and they said they will not be paying any money in lieu or backdated. 
What am I to do? Anyone? Did I loose out?


----------



## tenchi-fan (11 Jun 2010)

You should request to see the rules of the scheme as there can be waiting periods before you are able to enter the scheme.


----------



## jusspy (11 Jun 2010)

but would i be entitled to back dating from the time I came back from maternity?


----------



## jusspy (11 Jun 2010)

Would it be possible to not get anything becouse I did not sign up?


----------



## Pat Bateman (11 Jun 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong...

You joined a company and it's stipulated in your contract that after 2 years service you're entitled to either join the company pension scheme (at the next renewal date) or have contributions paid into a private pension fund.

You applied to join the company pension scheme but then didn't because the firm refused to backdate your entry to the scheme from the renewal date to your 2 year "anniversary".

You then enquired about having contributions paid into a private pension fund but then didn't proceed because the firm refused to backdate the contributions to your 2 year "anniversary".

It sounds to me like it's your fault that you still don't have a pension in place. After the 2 years, you could have set up your own private pension fund and had the firm contribute to that or waited until the renewal date for entry to the company scheme. You chose to do neither so the situation remains the same. You can join the company scheme in November or set up your own private fund immediately.


----------



## tenchi-fan (11 Jun 2010)

I don't know what your contract of employment says. You really need to read your contract and the rules of the pension scheme. That will decide whether they should backdate it.

However, seeing as you've never paid any employee contributions it's probably safe to say you don't have a pension.


----------



## jusspy (11 Jun 2010)

Pat Bateman said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong...
> 
> You joined a company and it's stipulated in your contract that after 2 years service you're entitled to either join the company pension scheme (at the next renewal date) or have contributions paid into a private pension fund.
> 
> ...



THank you for your reply. it is my fault, but if  I will join the scheme this November or set up a priv pension,  can I legally claim any money back That is for four years now? Or will be upto the company good will? Please reply.


----------



## Pat Bateman (12 Jun 2010)

jusspy said:


> THank you for your reply. it is my fault, but if I will join the scheme this November or set up a priv pension, can I legally claim any money back That is for four years now? Or will be upto the company good will? Please reply.


 
I haven't seen your employment contract but based on your posts it's unlikely that you are entitled to anything retrospectively.

Just join the company scheme in November or start your own immediately.


----------



## jusspy (9 Jul 2010)

*pention*

Any other opinions? Would I need to go to solicitor to have my claim backdated?


----------



## shaking (9 Jul 2010)

Pat is correct you chose not to join the pension scheme or have the money paid into a personal pension.  You had the "option" of joining, you chose not to so why would or should the company backdate your contributions when you do decide to join?


----------

